# Some are really preparing.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://rt.com/news/switzerland-prepares-europe-unrest-263/


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't blame them, they are paying attention to their surroundings. When the Swiss are preparing, good chance the SWHTF.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

the Swiss are the ultimate prepper community. The first thing they will do is seal off their borders. Those mountain tunnels can be shut down at a command. The Swiss are like the Japanese in that they do not want outsiders coming in except to be a short term tourist. Look for them to purge outside groups especially the Islamic groups. You also have to remember if anyone knows about banking it is the Swiss. 

They are not in our group but they are folks we prep with who were in big banks in the US. Both guys were Sr VP position folks. One has retired and has moved to his groups BOL. the other is still in place but getting ready to move to his groups place. They see the end coming soon. the system just cannot take it. When the banks fail GOD help us all. That is when SHTF for sure. GB


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I saw a "60 mins" news show about 20 years ago where they were invited to see some of the preps that the Swiss had in place. They were shown caves that had been dig out that housed enough munitions to wage another world war, the caves also had caverns large enough for all of their fighter aircraft. Some of these caves were dug into the side of highway tunnels and then hidden from view so that the traffic passing through the tunnels would have no idea. If they needed to launch the aircraft they would just use the highways as runways. This was demonstrated for the news show.

In a nuclear war they had the capacity to lodge every citizen inside the Swiss alps for extended periods. They had also stored enough firearms and food for every man, women, and child in the country. This would turn every breathing sole into the country into a fighting soldier. 

I have always considered the Swiss the masters of survival. Very impressive!:congrat:


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

They also have artillery pre-positioned to cover the tunnels just in case the explosives in the tunnels don't work.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I am glad to see some country is thinking along the correct lines. Sure wish we were.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

A country that cares for the people its supposed to serve? I wish ours did...I wish it did both.

That article is dated to Oct. All the links on the right are from 2012 too.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> the Swiss are the ultimate prepper community. The first thing they will do is seal off their borders. Those mountain tunnels can be shut down at a command. The Swiss are like the Japanese in that they do not want outsiders coming in except to be a short term tourist. Look for them to purge outside groups especially the Islamic groups. You also have to remember if anyone knows about banking it is the Swiss.
> 
> They are not in our group but they are folks we prep with who were in big banks in the US. Both guys were Sr VP position folks. One has retired and has moved to his groups BOL. the other is still in place but getting ready to move to his groups place. They see the end coming soon. the system just cannot take it. When the banks fail GOD help us all. That is when SHTF for sure. GB


Same for the investment community - I know several C-level who are planning to get completely out of the country in the next 3-4 years...


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

To compare Switzerland and the U.S, the U.S. built shelter for members of congress and other high ranking government officials. They told us that a nuclear exchange was not survivable. The Swiss built shelter for every citizen. 

Everyone should have an up to date passport.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I wonder how many of us have current passports. If you have to flee the country, it is better to have a passport.....that is what I'm told......

If I had the time, money and relatives in Switzerland, I think I would flee there!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

My passport is current and I speak German , French and Russian.
BUT the United States offers much better survival chances than densely populated Europe.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We all have current passports, except for our 1 year old. Guess I need to see about that


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm not leaving MY country. I'll stay and fight for it against anyone. Leaving is cowardly, might as well go now and beat the rush eh?


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> I'm not leaving MY country. I'll stay and fight for it against anyone. Leaving is cowardly, might as well go now and beat the rush eh?


Genevieve is right, who's gonna let international beggers in after things are in the crapper?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

talob said:


> Genevieve is right, who's gonna let international beggers in after things are in the crapper?


Exactly no body.

If moving is part of your plan you gotto do it now.
Otherwise stay and fight it out.

Like i Said before due to our country's size and resilience we are sitting pretty good compared to other countries.

The only ones whw are close to us in resiliency are Russia and Australia.

I would include China since its diverse _manufacturing oriented _economy and large size also give it alot of resilincy BUT half that country is desert and they get nearly 100% of thier water from glacial melt rivers form the himalayas.

Those glaciers have been shrinking a little more each year...


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

I too have seen documentaries on how well the Swiss are prepared for their entire country. I think it is all well and good, however we prep for our own survival and that makes us more secure, aware and determined. I live in Texas and have no doubts that if a full on SHTF situation occurs Texans will close their borders and defend till the end.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> I'm not leaving MY country. I'll stay and fight for it against anyone. Leaving is cowardly, might as well go now and beat the rush eh?


Some thoughts come to mind:
1) I don't have ANY passport, up-to-date or otherwise.
2) Where would I go? Even if I DID have the resources to go abroad (and I don't), nowhere else has the rights and freedoms we have here (at least for now, anyway).

For me, there really IS no other course of action available to me than to stay here and do what I can to prepare for civil unrest/economic collapse in the time we have left.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Whatever your plans are or wherever your BOL is you need to be there before the shtf. Travel anywhere will be problematic, particularly travelling overseas. Timing will be everything.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a passport in 2001 and let it expire in 2011. But I did love to use it when I needed two forms of ID. It cost me like $30 or $40 bucks I think. in 2002 it went up to $150 or so. How much is it now?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

biobacon said:


> I got a passport in 2001 and let it expire in 2011. But I did love to use it when I needed two forms of ID. It cost me like $30 or $40 bucks I think. in 2002 it went up to $150 or so. How much is it now?


Mine was I think $90 when I got it about 2 years ago. I'm getting it redone this US, but I'm hoping it won't have gone up too much.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

My son just got back from Switzerland... first off he said the people are amazing and wonderful....and then he looked at me and said Mom those folks are prepared.... for anything...He loved the people there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

$80 each. 

Just spent $240 (80 x 3) on 3 kids.


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> I'm not leaving MY country. I'll stay and fight for it against anyone. Leaving is cowardly, might as well go now and beat the rush eh?


Your my hero!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rainy13,So glad your son at least found some other people that are prepared.Too bad we can't visit or at least take a page from their book and see what we might learn..But I'm with Genevvieve.The USA is far from perfect but it will be up to US not to make the same mistakes over and over.Switzerland may be cool but they also stayed " Neturual" and help Germany hide Jewish gold...Nahhhh I would rather know that I can face anyone and I did the right thing by fighting for my country.If not.... to me it's a slap in the face to ALL our Service Men and Women past and present as they have died or been injured for life ,fighting for my freedom!!!! I do think we can all learn and take any knowledge from who ever and where ever and use it for our benfit,that's what this forum is all about!!!!!!!!Knowledge to help US prepare and to have a cool lifestyle as we do learn for us and our future generations..


----------

